# plaster board and drywall compound?



## lrees (Jan 22, 2013)

I have seen drywallers finish plaster board with drywall compound. But i do have a job coming up and that is what i have to do. Its not a very big job. What is your opinion doing that and what is maybe a tip to help me out? Or something i need to watch for when doing it? or maybe i shouldnt take the job on?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Are you asking if you can put a level 4 finish over veneer plaster drywall?


----------

